# Tank infested with ostracods/seed shrimp. How do I kill them and save the plants?



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

tom barr recently posted about nuking inverts using some plant safe pesticide, search his posts on the last few weeks.


----------



## Mightymouse1111 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the reply.
I couldn't find tom barr from a search of the forums or members but did find the following links helpful. If you could redirect me on finding the thread you mentioned that would be great!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...eed-nuclear-option-killing-hydras-snails.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/74040-ammonia-nuking.html
So now I'm also considering a CO2 bomb, soda water, or excel. Does anyone have experience nuking their inverts with any of the drugs/chemicals I'm thinking about?


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ow-eradicate-remaining-pest-shrimp-froma.html


----------



## aashrith (Oct 18, 2015)

this might be objecting to you guys....but i will tell it anyway........after my observations I concluded that seed shrimp are harmless for java moss.i kept some seed shrimp together with java moss and observed that the moss grew well.Now I am growing some moss in another container with seed shrimp...they are helpful.These seed shrimp kept my moss safe from algae covering it.....they protected java moss from algae better than my ghost shrimp.Now i always have some seed shrimp in my tank for the protection of my moss and these seed shrimp are very useful.


----------

